# Just found this online for egg substitutes



## Lovex4 (Aug 24, 2012)

Egg Substitutes

* 2 tbsp cornstarch = 1 egg
* 2 tbsp arrowroot flour = 1 egg
* 2 tbsp potato starch = 1 egg
* 1 heaping tbsp soy powder + 2 tbsp water = 1 egg
* 1 tbsp soy milk powder + 1 tbsp cornstarch + 2 tbsp water = 1 egg.
* 1 banana = 1 egg in cakes.
* 1 tbsp milled flax seed and 3 tbsp water = 1 egg. Light, fluffy cakes!
* 1/4 cup applesauce = 1 egg

I just found this on Yahoo answers online, because I found this cute recipe for candy corn sugar cookies. But I am trying to avoid using eggs since finding out my son has a slight egg white allergy... I am hoping it works out well I will keep everyone posted but please if someone tries this before I get to it...let me know how well it works and which substitute you used.. Thanks all!!! Xox


----------



## Hoot (Aug 24, 2012)

I have heard of a few of those substitutes for eggs. My sister told me that there are however, some things that just don't work like usual without eggs...For example, she told me that a layer cake just ain't gonna hold up. The main thing is awareness of the ingredients in store bought, prepared foods...snacks, packaged mixes, bakery items for example...it will be trying and frustrating sometimes. I applaud your strength and hope, as sometimes happens, that your son will grow out of this. Either way, I wish you and your son all the best.


----------



## Lovex4 (Aug 24, 2012)

Thank you for the input! I have heard they can grow out of it too and he's been eating pancakes and cupcakes, and meatballs before without a problem, but just because it was brought to my attention and his bloodwork came back slightly high with this allergy, Im going to try to be a little more conscience of what he eats


----------



## taxlady (Aug 24, 2012)

Sometimes just the yoke will work better than some other egg substitute. I assume he can tolerate the yokes, since you wrote allergy to egg whites.


----------



## Lovex4 (Aug 24, 2012)

Lol, yes as far as I know... His doc said egg whites...


----------



## Lovex4 (Sep 19, 2012)

Trying this out for the first time....made brownie on the bottom, strawberry cake on top, I used "2 tbsp= 1 egg" when mixing it was very hard to mix, and the batter came out almost looking and feeling the marshmallow or fluff...it's in the oven now, so let's see what happens....wish me luck!!


----------



## chopper (Sep 19, 2012)

Lovex4 said:
			
		

> Trying this out for the first time....made brownie on the bottom, strawberry cake on top, I used "2 tbsp= 1 egg" when mixing it was very hard to mix, and the batter came out almost looking and feeling the marshmallow or fluff...it's in the oven now, so let's see what happens....wish me luck!!



So...how did it turn out?


----------



## TATTRAT (Sep 20, 2012)

Lovex4 said:


> Egg Substitutes
> 
> 
> * 1/4 cup applesauce = 1 egg



I really don't buy that at all. Not poo pooing the parade, but Ijust don't see it.

Maybe as an oil sub, but applesauce isn't going to give any lift, no binding, and just doesn't make sense to me fundamentally. 

I know there are QUITE a few folks that swear by applesauce instead of oil for moisture, and health reasons, can anyone vouch for it as an egg sub? Would like to try it, if so.


----------



## LPBeier (Sep 20, 2012)

I use "flax gel" as an egg replacer in our gluten free muffins and it works well.  I got a tip to mix it in a blender and it works so much better that way.


----------



## Lovex4 (Sep 22, 2012)

chopper said:
			
		

> So...how did it turn out?



Not too good....the cake batter was like marshmallow fluff....and kind of sunk in the middle a bit...I mean it wasn't too bad...but I think I am going to have to try something else....


----------



## Lovex4 (Sep 22, 2012)

This is what I'll be trying next time


http://www.doctoroz.com/videos/hungry-girl-club-soda-chocolate-cake


----------



## taxlady (Sep 22, 2012)

Lovex4 said:


> This is what I'll be trying next time
> 
> 
> Hungry Girl


You posted about egg substitutes, so I didn't think of this eggless cake recipe: http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f41/quick-chocolate-cake-tnt-68163.html#post935807


----------



## Lovex4 (Sep 30, 2012)

Ok....tonight I made chocolate cake using only Dr. pepper soda

One box of cake mix, one can of soda....looks great, smells great....the critics will give me the results a little later on....stay tuned!!!


----------



## chopper (Sep 30, 2012)

Lovex4 said:
			
		

> Ok....tonight I made chocolate cake using only Dr. pepper soda
> 
> One box of cake mix, one can of soda....looks great, smells great....the critics will give me the results a little later on....stay tuned!!!



I can't wait to hear how this one turns out. I think my grandson would get a kick out of making a cake this way. Thanks for trying it out. Were you using regular or diet?


----------



## LPBeier (Oct 1, 2012)

Just a word of warning, cake mixes can contain traces of egg.  If you want a truly egg-free cake you need to make it from scratch.

My DH has many intolerances and I pretty much have to make everything from scratch.

I am interested, however, how your Dr. Pepper cake turned out!


----------



## Lovex4 (Oct 1, 2012)

LPBeier said:
			
		

> Just a word of warning, cake mixes can contain traces of egg.  If you want a truly egg-free cake you need to make it from scratch.
> 
> My DH has many intolerances and I pretty much have to make everything from scratch.
> 
> I am interested, however, how your Dr. Pepper cake turned out!



That's good to know thank you!!! Well the cake tasted good.. However I did it right before I was about to serve dinner and forgot to flour my pans..therefore....it stuck and broke apart. I know my sister has used soda only to make cakes or cupcakes and she says it works great...so I will definitely be trying this again


----------

